# Found Black Nun Pigeon in CT



## Traceyj (Jul 21, 2005)

On Tuesday I found a very beautiful Black Nun pigeon walking around my driveway in Bethany, CT. I tried to catch it in the morning, but it flew away. About 9 hours later, it was back. I was able to feed it some bird seed I had, and coax it into my dog's crate. I then followed teh instructions on caring for a found pigeon for two days. It is very tame and lively, but has no tags. We have 4 cats here, and we are leaving for a vacation soon, so right now it is at a local rescue no-kill shelter that we trust. This bird is absolutely gorgeous. It must belong to someone, but we have checked the local feed store, and various pigeon clubs to no avail. Does anyone know how far a bird like this could've flown to get here?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tracey, 


Welcome to Pigeon Talk. You're so right, that nun is GORGEOUS...always like that breed and the black ones are stunning

Thank you very much for seeing to this fine pigeons needs and making sure he didn't become dinner out in the open. Although these pigeons don't have the speed or stamina of a racing pigeon, they can fly pretty well. He could have come a fair distance but I tend to think it's unlikely. Given the fact that he/she is in such good shape, healthy and a domestic bird not used to foraging, he probably hasn't strayed too far from his home. You may wish to contact some pigeon fanciers in your area and maybe they can refer you to some nun breeders. 

If there are no tags, you can't very well trace the owner. Perhaps if you can't find his real home, another pigeon person in your area would glady take this beauty


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Just found a link to the Nun pigeon club. Perhaps if you contact the club secretary he/she might be of assistance in giving you a detailed list of breeders and fanciers all over the USA.

Here's the link:

http://members.tripod.com/~NPA2/UNC.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome,

Thank you for helping this lost and needy pigeon. I'm glad you brought it in, as it may not have a sense of danger, like predators and such.

What a beautiful pigeon. I can't imagine anyone having a bird like that and not banding it.

The bird may have gotten out by mistake, and may even be from someone in your neighborhood or local area. Do you know anyone nearby that has pigeons? I would check the neighborhood also.

This type of bird is not a homing pigeon specifically, & not capable of flying long distances, or finding its way home.

Keep us updated, and if you have any othe questions please feel free to ask.

I wish I lived nearby, as I could isolate and later house it with my show birds, until the owner was located, if that was possible.

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tracey,

Could you please post the contact/location information for the shelter where the bird is now located? I'll see if I can find someone to adopt it.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

What a beauty! We have some nuns and they are absolutely delightful, both in looks and personality. My guess is the bird didn't come from far away, probably a few miles at most. You could try putting up fliers in your neighborhood and perhaps even run a newspaper ad. Our paper runs lost/found pet ads for free. I'd happily adopt the bird myself, but we are in CA. Please let us know if you find the owner or someone to adopt it. Thank you for saving this gorgeous pigeon.


----------

